# My version of the turtlenek poncho... Remember?



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

As I promise, here I am. Thank you all for the kindness words about my work.
I'm trying to send you my notes. Hope I could be understandable with my bad English. 
The schema is from a very old book (Burda) I have, and is the middle one. I hope you have no problems with the symbols because I think they are usual.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the lace pattern you chose as well as the open neck line! Great job in both design and execution!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

lovely !

:thumbup:


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How stunning.
I love the color too.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the collar and that it opens down the front rather than sliding over your head.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love your poncho; it has my favorite features with sleeve cuffs, front opening , collar, and interesting stitches. Thank you for all your work to share the pattern!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou very much,your pattern is beautiful and your directions are fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks again. Will give it a try.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! You did an amazing job!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you, your poncho is lovely.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely Pattern. Great Job :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Your poncho is beautiful, thanks for the downloads.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you make a .pdf? I do not have Word on my computer. Thank you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Love your work and patrtern but unable to open files in Docx. Need a pfd file.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaszy said:


> Love your work and patrtern but unable to open files in Docx. Need a pfd file.


Here it is. Hope it work this time.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful design!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful poncho, beautiful work.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank You for sharing!!! Love UR Poncho!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! I should be good enough to do something like that. It is wonderful. And thanks for sharing your diagrams and notes. Great job. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rusty's Mom said:


> Can you make a .pdf? I do not have Word on my computer. Thank you.


Here is the requested Pdf. Enjoy.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous, stunning. Love the color and workmanship


----------



## ani31 (Feb 4, 2014)

So much work you have done, to make it --- and to write your pattern to share. Thank you, Ani


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes! That worked!
Thank you so much.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful design!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

love it, and want to knit one.....thanks for your work to get the pattern to us!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Very nice job, it looks great


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

a_pinto34 said:


> Here is the requested Pdf. Enjoy.


Thank you for this, I was able to print it now and save it also. I could not understand the chart as it is some other language. No symbols too to understand the chart. Are you able to help with this? Much appreciated..


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

a_pinto34 said:


> As I promise, here I am. Thank you all for the kindness words about my work.
> I'm trying to send you my notes. Hope I could be understandable with my bad English.
> The schema is from a very old book (Burda) I have, and is the middle one. I hope you have no problems with the symbols because I think they are usual.


Thank you for sharing this. I appreciate the trouble you took to do this for us. It is indeed a beautiful poncho.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Zinzin said:


> Thank you for this, I was able to print it now and save it also. I could not understand the chart as it is some other language. No symbols too to understand the chart. Are you able to help with this? Much appreciated..


Next week I'll try to translate that chart. The problem is that I haven't those symbols in my computer, so I'll try to draw...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Beautiful work! Love the collar and that it opens down the front rather than sliding over your head.


Agree! My first thought after seeing your photo - oh,my goodnessHow gorgeous..and she's sharing!!

Isn't Burda a great magazine??Have a lot of old issues also..80's and 90's!!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

mtnmama67 said:


> Agree! My first thought after seeing your photo - oh,my goodnessHow gorgeous..and she's sharing!!
> 
> Isn't Burda a great magazine??Have a lot of old issues also..80's and 90's!!


Like me... So many (Burda, Sandra, Strick & schik...) that burda is not a magazine with models, only basic lace stiches... in Portuguese : :-D :-D :-D


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Stunning work and great looking poncho. Thanks for sharing the pattern with all of us. It is really nice of you. 
I am not able to understand your notes. If possible give us the english version please. THANKS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, so much for all your trouble in sharing your pattern. Your English is NOT bad, actually very good, considering the strange idiosyncrasies in English. I will tell you that the words write/right, sound the same but have different meanings in English. 

"Right" means correct, or can mean direction or side, such as "right handed". This is the spelling you needed in your notes, but that's perfectly all right, because everyone can tell what you meant, because these words sound alike. 

"Write" means to compose words or the actual process of putting pen to paper, in your own hand. For instance, you had to "write" out your notes for this pattern.

I am in awe of your knitting and translating abilities. Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for all your hard work. The poncho is beautiful.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

a_pinto34 said:


> Next week I'll try to translate that chart. The problem is that I haven't those symbols in my computer, so I'll try to draw...


Thank you, take your time and it is much appreciated.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

What needle size is used for your poncho and what ply yarn did you use, please?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

mzspaz61 said:


> Thank you !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

